# billing for FMLA forms



## SSweetland (Feb 17, 2010)

We do currently do FMLA papers for our patients free of charge, but lately we had to repeatedly (additional 3 times!) do paper work for certain patients. Is there a way to bill the insurance since they are the ones wanting the paperwork. Or would this charge fall on the patients?


----------



## kellyg (Feb 24, 2010)

*billing FMLA forms*

You will need to bill the patient not the insurance company. We fill out the first one for free and then any additional, we charge per page. We notify the patient in writing of this policy ahead of time so there are no suprises.


----------

